# Proctocolectomy



## Andrew k

Hi. As I have mentioned in another post, but have a particular question. I had the proctocolectomy on the 14th December 2012. Im struggling a bit with soreness and general pain down there. I was under the impression they would just sew the bottom hole up. However I have been sewn up the entire crack (sry) and the stiches are still very much there.  I phone the surjeons secutary and she said they are dissolvable.  How long will they take to go. Anyone have this


----------



## KazT17

Hi Andrew. I had my stitches taken out at 3 weeks post op. it was excruciating! It took a while for the pain to subside after they were removed. But eventually my scar disappeared into the crack (sorry) lol. You can't tell now except of course something is missing ! My op was April last year. Why don't you ask your stoma nurse to have a look? Sometimes they can help with the dissolvable stitches - give them a helping hand. I had some after another surgery and the nurse removed some bits that were causing irritation xx


----------



## Andrew k

Ok thanks.  I'll give them a ring


----------



## Susan2

Hi Andrew. Just to say I'm thinking of you as my situation was very different from yours.

(My stitches burst open within a day or so and they decided to remove them all and leave the wound to fill in from the inside.)


----------



## Andrew k

Susan2 said:


> Hi Andrew. Just to say I'm thinking of you as my situation was very different from yours.
> 
> (My stitches burst open within a day or so and they decided to remove them all and leave the wound to fill in from the inside.)


Ouch. Sounds painful


----------



## Andrew k

Had hospital today. Turns out the stitches should of came out over a week ago but no one thought to tell me! Hurt like hell to come out as they were rather embedded. But out now. Just wish my stomach didnt hurt so much.


----------



## KazT17

Ouch I remember that pain. You will feel so much better in a couple of days, good job you got in touch with them !! Your stomach will be sore for a while I'm afraid. But it is normal and will improve with time xx


----------



## Andrew k

Hi thanks. Certainty was lucky otherwise id have them in for god knows how long lol. My stomach as a whole isn't to bad. Just seems to be one particular spot just down and to the right of my belly button. I wad had open surgery so scar from breast bone down to low pelvis


----------



## KazT17

Hi Andrew, how are you doing? Hope you are feeling better xxx


----------



## Andrew k

Hi, not to bad ty.  Just one particular spot of pain in the tummy still as mentioned above. That's still no better!  Just bad as I move above. Especially when I tense stomach muscles or bend. Hopefully will go in time, as its rather painful still. Thought may have gone by now.


----------



## CheerBear12

Oh dear it all sounds awful hope you get better soon I've got my proctectomy may 2nd. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Andrew k

Thanks. The proctectomy was rather painful/uncomfortable afterwards.  But much better once stitches wee removed. Good luck let me know how you get on


----------



## CheerBear12

Will do thanks just rest rest rest. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Andrew k

Only rest for a few more days. Hoping to go back to work next week


----------



## KazT17

Glad to hear you are thinking about work so soon, that is amazing. Hope the pain resolves itself quickly. Take care and don't over do it xx


----------



## CheerBear12

Take it easy and don't over do it. Hope the pain goes soon.


----------



## JennaRae

Andrew so glad to hear your feeling better! I had mine done 3 1/2 months ago and never thought I would heal. Rear end still hasn't healed completely but I feel so much better than before!


----------



## Andrew k

Hi. Feeling a lot better now.  Stomach hurts a bit still but in tramadol for it. My bottom end doesn't really hurt anymore. Goes numb when I sit a lot quicker than it used to. Slight bit of blood still. My main problem now is my back. They gave me a epidural and it failed. Now my back is very painful at the epidural site.  Just got some pain killers for it ad tramadol doesn't work. How you feeling now? Much better? I'm a month and a half post op now. Finally getting there


----------



## JennaRae

I feel great except my rear end is still open. Going to have it cauterized next Wednesday. Ahh! 
I've had a couple of small blockages, you live and learn what your body will and will not digest. When they tell you to chew the crud out of your food they're not lying! Lol

I'm sorry your still having some pain. Is the stomach pain surgery related or disease related? What are they going to do for you for your back pain?


----------



## CheerBear12

Hugs to you both hope you both feel better soon let me know how you both get on. What does cauterised mean? Sorry to ask sounds terrible


----------



## Andrew k

Hi. The pain is from the surgery. I did however have a small blockage today after eating a baked potato. So no more of them for me lol. I hope the Cauteriseation works for you. As far as my back, I have just startrd a pain killer for damaged nerves.  So wait and see if it works really


----------



## Susan2

Andrew k said:


> Hi. The pain is from the surgery. I did however have a small blockage today after eating a baked potato. So no more of them for me lol. I hope the Cauteriseation works for you. As far as my back, I have just startrd a pain killer for damaged nerves.  So wait and see if it works really


Did you eat the skin? That's really tough and difficult to digest. I love baked potatoes, but only the insides.


----------



## JennaRae

CheerBear12 said:


> What does cauterised mean? Sorry to ask sounds terrible


No problem!!! It means they are basically going to burn the two open ends together to close it. But it's more of a chemical burn, not like a hot poker lol. 
They say it doesn't hurt, we'll see! And think you CheerBear!


----------



## JennaRae

Andrew, I hope the pain meds work, I hope even more that they can fix the nerve pain for good! Did they say this surgical pain is normal and will go away with time?


----------



## KazT17

It doesn't hurt to be cauterised, smells of burning flesh though lol xxx


----------



## JennaRae

That's good to know Kaz. The smell I can handle, I was worried about the pain. Butt pain is worse than any other pain I think lol


----------



## CheerBear12

Oh doesn't sound nice :-( big hugs I hope they don't do that to me lol


----------



## JennaRae

CheerBear12 said:


> Oh doesn't sound nice :-( big hugs I hope they don't do that to me lol


Well I just didn't heal quick enough and instead of walking around with an open end ao to say, they're doing this. It's an in office procedure so I'm sure it'll be cake!


----------



## KazT17

Sorry to hear you have not healed yet JennaRae, you will get there.  I think it's best decision I made getting rid of all the problems I had. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## JennaRae

Thank you KazT! I definitely will!


----------



## CheerBear12

Good luck hope it goes well and let us know how you get on. Thinking of you


----------



## Andrew k

Stupidly yes I eat the skin. Never again though lol. Yes they said the pain was due to the resection and stomach drain. Pulled a stich out earlier. Nice of them to remove them all lol. Good luck with your procedure.  Let me know how you get on. Also how do you send support on a post?


----------



## JennaRae

Underneath a persons post it has 3 options. Quite, hug, thanks. If you push the Hug option it send support to that person on that post. 

They always seem to miss a few stitches don't they? I will definitely let you know how it goes, and you do the same and let me know how your doing!!!


----------



## Andrew k

Hi thanks. Thought it may have been but wasn't sure.

And yes, I certainly will let you know. Good luck for next week


----------



## CheerBear12

How did it go Jenna? How are you Andrew?


----------



## Andrew k

Oh yes, your cauterization. Hope it went well and sorted the problem out for you. Hi cheerbear, I'm actually doing very well thanks. Pain has gone from my stomach and bottom. Except I have to be gentle on the stomach when showering. But, even still SO much better than before the op and after lol. Back is still quiet bad but slowly getting there I think, thanks for asking.  I trust your doing ok?


----------



## CheerBear12

I'm fine thanks glad your ok  I'm fine thanks got proctectomy may 2nd eeekk ;(


----------



## Andrew k

Goodluck with that.  It's not to bad trust me so try not to worry to much


----------



## CheerBear12

Thanks hope so just dreading it all coz of my last one all I have is bad memories and took three and a half months for pain to go away  xx


----------



## KazT17

There you go Rachel, someone else telling you it's not so bad hun. I keep thinking about you cos I bet you are still worrying aren't you xxx

Glad you're doing well Andrew xxx


----------



## CheerBear12

I am I'm afraid sorry Kaz  xxx


----------



## Andrew k

Thanks Kaz. Fingers crossed for you cheerbear, it'll be fine.


----------



## CheerBear12

Thank you how are you today?


----------



## Andrew k

All good thanks for asking. Works going well. I can play with my kids (4yr and 1yr old) properly. Getting better week by week. It feels SO nice to not be in extreme pain everyday like I have been for the past 2 and a half years. I was on 200mg og morphine for the pain. Now none its great.

How's you apart from the worry that you needn't worry about


----------



## JennaRae

It went well! Burned a bit but really want bad at all. Unfortunately I have to have it done several more times but at least it's not too uncomfortable.


----------



## CheerBear12

I'm fine Andrew thanks  and glad it's better for you  sorry to here that JennaRae  hugs


----------



## Andrew k

Glad to hear it cheerbear! Glad it went ok jennarae. Shame you have to havr more of it. But at least it's bearable. Fingers crossed it works for you.


----------



## CheerBear12

Good luck Jenna


----------



## JennaRae

Thanks guys! I'm glad y'all are doing good as well. Surprisingly the cauterization worked like a charm, it's healing right up!


----------



## JennaRae

You'll be just fine cheer bear! I just had my proctocolectomy 4 months ago. I wish i'd known then what I'm about to tell you. Be VERY patient. Don't rush anything and take your time healing. Also, there will be minor set backs. That's almost always true from what what learned. But like I said, they are minor and it will be ok. The first 3 months were the hardest part but not due to pain really, just getting used to things and figuring everything out.


----------



## CheerBear12

Jennarae thanks for the great advice  but what do you mean figuring everything out do you mean sitting and bending? Thanks again I'm not patient but I'll have to be afterwards! Glad it's healing well for you now


----------



## JennaRae

Yes. It's a huge surgery and it take a little while to get back to normal. That's the hardest part.


----------



## Andrew k

JennaRae said:


> Thanks guys! I'm glad y'all are doing good as well. Surprisingly the cauterization worked like a charm, it's healing right up!


That's great news! I bet that's knowing!!

Cheerbear, I only had my proctectomy on December the 14th 2012. So only just under 2 months ago. JennaRae is right, it is major surgery. I think I underestimated how much so. I didn't plan for a long recovery, and I guess compared to some I haven't.  By that I mean I've been back at work three weeks now, hardly no pain now either.  However,  the first two weeks in hospital were very painful.  Again never expected it to be. I think mainly due to my ignorance and not of finding this place with all the great people that share their experiences. The few weeks after coming home is as JennaRae says, figuring everything out process. What's best for you,  how to sit, deal with the pain etc. But trust me, Hang in there for the first month or so. It's a hell of a ride, physically and mentally,  but SO worth it when your feeling better! Fingers crossed it goes according to plan for you.


----------



## CheerBear12

Thanks Andrew that's what I was like with my first one didn't expect it to be as painful as it was and I didn't have this for advice etc. that's why I'm trying to get as much now as I can coz I never before. It just sounds awful, brutal and I don't want it but just want it over with sounds stupid coz I don't want it. Scared of everything and don't want to go through another major op but it gotta be done... Glad to hear it will be worth it in the end just wish I could skip it lol.


----------



## JennaRae

Andrew hit it right on the head!


----------



## Dukeis

Andrew k & JennaRae, Did you have your surgery open or laparoscopically? Mine is planned laparoscopically and I was wondering if that makes a big difference.


----------



## CheerBear12

Dukeis mine is planned and will be part laparascopic and part open.


----------



## Dukeis

CheerBear12 said:


> Dukeis mine is planned and will be part laparascopic and part open.


My surgeon told me the biggest incision will be on my rear end. I'm not looking forward to that at all. I'm hoping they don't have to open me.


----------



## CheerBear12

I'm in the same boat as you I'm hoping that too and not looking forward to it. When is yours planned for?


----------



## Dukeis

CheerBear12 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you I'm hoping that too and not looking forward to it. When is yours planned for?


March the 20th. They told me I could wait longer, but I'm having it because of Dysplasia not for Crohn's symptoms. My Crohn's is calm right now. My wife being a nurse never really wanted me to wait to March. I got this much time because my surgeon is going out of the country for 6 weeks.


----------



## CheerBear12

May 2nd mine they told me I could wait longer but the longer it's in the more troublesome it gets and increases risk of cancer down there and wanted it doing before surgeon retires in three yrs. I don't really have a choice been diagnosed with indeterminate colitis so daren't take the risk of being joined up for it to fail on me. I'm fine as I am. Good luck let me know how it all goes I'll be thinking of you. I'm sure your wife is really supportive what's dyplasia?


----------



## Dukeis

Dysplasia is precancerous changes in the tissue. Mine is Low grade. Dysplasia will turn into cancer at some point so that is why it is best to get it out now.


----------



## Andrew k

Dukeis said:


> Andrew k & JennaRae, Did you have your surgery open or laparoscopically? Mine is planned laparoscopically and I was wondering if that makes a big difference.


Mine was done open as I had a bowel resection too. 4.5m removed in total! Also a a hernia repaired around my stoma too


----------



## CheerBear12

Yeah it is sorry to hear that you making the best choice hope it goes well. Keep us posted. Andrew you had a lot done at the same time.


----------



## Andrew k

CheerBear12 said:


> Andrew you had a lot done at the same time.


Yes it was rather a lot. Didn't register much at the time. Saying that, I'm glad it was all done at once rather than going for 2 or 3 different ops. Made recovery tricky mainly due to so much pain. It felt everywhere! Ketmin was my saviour in the end. 

Dukeis, unfortunately they do open you right up down there. My whole length of the cheeks were stiched up. I won't lie it was for me immensely painful to begin with, but my epidural failed so had no pain relief for 2 days. Once that was sorted it got easier and easier. Now 2 months on its mostly fine. Occadional twinge now and then.


----------



## CheerBear12

Oh jeez  I'm so not looking forward to this I had morphine last time it worked but I really needed it. Sounds like this will be the same


----------



## Dukeis

Andrew k said:


> Dukeis, unfortunately they do open you right up down there. My whole length of the cheeks were stiched up. I won't lie it was for me immensely painful to begin with, but my epidural failed so had no pain relief for 2 days. Once that was sorted it got easier and easier. Now 2 months on its mostly fine. Occadional twinge now and then.


That's the part that seems the most painful thinking about it right now. The thought of having to sit with that stitched up make me cringe thinking about it.


----------



## CheerBear12

I know the feeling


----------



## Andrew k

Sorry I didn't mean to worry you two, just to give a open, honest account of my experience.  Others may differ to mine. I know it sounds horrific,  but although it is very painful it is strangely bearable. I found as most probably do, to lay on your side to begin with. A few days after the op I was sitting up in the chair but lent to one side which made it easier.  As I said, I had other stuff done too which made it worse. So at least you know that it won't be as bad as you think


----------



## CheerBear12

The problem is I had laparascopic colectomy last time it was really really painful and I couldn't lie on my side it was that bad. Had pain for three and a half months I could only lay on my bum. I'm hoping this one won't be the same...just the thought of having a huge cut in my bum and being cut open  scares the life out of me can't they do it any other way...


----------



## KazT17

The rear end is quite a large wound Dukeis. It is more or less the full length of the erm crack (sorry) hee hee. Sitting is not easy, I bought a pressure cushion, it was great for in the car and to take wih me if I went out. It should heal well for you if the crohns is behaving. I healed really well, within about 3 weeks the wound was clear and stitches all out. It is fab now! No more worries. Good luck with the op xxx


----------



## Andrew k

Don't let it cheerbear. It's the anticipation that is worse. 

Kaz mine was about three weeks when stitches were out.


----------



## KazT17

Doesn't seem long now does it Andrew, considering all they did! Xx


----------



## Dukeis

KazT17 said:


> The rear end is quite a large wound Dukeis. It is more or less the full length of the erm crack (sorry) hee hee. Sitting is not easy, I bought a pressure cushion, it was great for in the car and to take wih me if I went out. It should heal well for you if the crohns is behaving. I healed really well, within about 3 weeks the wound was clear and stitches all out. It is fab now! No more worries. Good luck with the op xxx


I already have cushion I sit on. I have problems with my coccyx & sacrum. I have a lot of pain down there now.


----------



## Dukeis

Andrew k said:


> Don't let it cheerbear. It's the anticipation that is worse.
> 
> Kaz mine was about three weeks when stitches were out.



 Anticipation, I believe you hit the nail on the head. I told my wife last night I wonder if this is how someone on death row feels.


----------



## Andrew k

KazT17 said:


> Doesn't seem long now does it Andrew, considering all they did! Xx


No seems ages ago now. Suprising really.


----------



## CheerBear12

When I problems with my rectum with feeling like I need to have a bowel movement(sorry) the day or so after its hurts to sit and if I think that hurts this will hurt like hell! I've been diagnosed with indeterminate colitis will that make it harder to heal? Where did you get a cushion from Kaz? I don't have one


----------



## KazT17

Lol sorry I meant 3 weeks doesn't seem long to heal xx


----------



## KazT17

You could have mine hun if I can get it to you pm me xxx


----------



## CheerBear12

It's ok thanks tho I'll get one from stoma nurse will be easier and cheaper lol xxx


----------



## KazT17

Ok hun good idea xx


----------



## CheerBear12

Hope I haven't upset you :/ xx


----------



## KazT17

Lol don't be daft. You could have had mine, it's like new. But probably best to get one off the stoma nurse. Mine cost £22, I didn't think to ask for one. Xxx


----------



## CheerBear12

Not sure what I'm looking for and they will know but hope they have some. What happens if you don't use one? I will use them xxx


----------



## KazT17

You don't have to have one. I suppose a firm good cushion would do. It is just to make things more comfortable. I am sure you will be fine xxx


----------



## CheerBear12

I don't have a very good pain threshold lol  xx


----------



## Andrew k

CheerBear12 said:


> I don't have a very good pain threshold lol  xx


You will be fine. As I said the anticipation is worse. The hospital will make sure you have good pain relief. As long as you have that there's no need to worry. The bottom end pain goes after a little bit, then it's just more uncomfortable.


----------



## KazT17

Ooops I have lost my signature and can't seem to turn it back on. Any ideas? Xxx


----------



## Dukeis

KazT17 said:


> Ooops I have lost my signature and can't seem to turn it back on. Any ideas? Xxx


It only shows up once on each page. So I bet you never lost it.


----------



## CheerBear12

Thanks Andrew I'll only be in there 3-5 days he said but I think it will be a week coz it was longer last time. But we'll see and I don't know how to get a signature on it never mind get it bk sorry Kaz xx


----------



## KazT17

Thanks Dukeis, what on earth is a 'Dynastic Overlord' lol xxx


----------



## Dukeis

It means I'm the ruler of all, by way of fart power. David bestowed it upon me and I'm earning it one forum section at a time now. LOL:wink:


----------



## CheerBear12

How are you doing Dukeis?


----------



## Dukeis

CheerBear12 said:


> How are you doing Dukeis?


I'm good thanks for asking. Hoping I can say that this time next month. How about yourself?


----------



## CheerBear12

Ah yes I hope so too keep me posted it'll be my turn in may -.- , glad your well good luck and I'm fine thank you. Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Dukeis

CheerBear12 said:


> Ah yes I hope so too keep me posted it'll be my turn in may -.- , glad your well good luck and I'm fine thank you. Wishing you a speedy recovery


Hopefully I'll be healing well by May. My youngest son graduates from high school on the 18th of May and I sure want to be there.


----------



## Susan2

The better your health when you have the op, the better chance you have of healing well and quickly but it's never possible to predict precisely how long it will take. There are so many variables. 

Mine took ages because I had such a lot of disease-affected flesh removed, but I was determined to go to the 50th birthday party of one of my very best friends. So they came to pick me up, virtually carried me out to the car and into my friend's house, deposited me on a chair with a deeply padded seat and I stayed there, holding court, for a few hours. I was sore and tired at the end but it was worth it. I didn't think that the district nurses would approve, so we didn't tell them. :ybiggrin:


----------



## CheerBear12

I've got my op may 2nd and I've got Mrs Brown's Boys booked for June and I'm hoping I'll be ok to go see it. It'll be 2 days short of 6 weeks. If it gets wasted it can't be helped depends how I'll be feeling with pain and sitting but I love that show  and apparently it is too rude for tv lol


----------



## CheerBear12

I hope your healed by may too....


----------



## Andrew k

I'm sure your be fine for it. Goodluck!


----------



## CheerBear12

Thank you hope so really want to go  you ok now?


----------



## Andrew k

Hi, a lot better thankd. Things still and a bit of pain now and again,  but not to bad. Back still bad though.  Being referred to a anaesthetic.


----------



## CheerBear12

Aww what you done too your back?


----------



## Andrew k

Me, nothing. It's been bad since I got out of hospital.  Its a the site where the epidural went in. The epidural failed and was taken out a few days later. Lost use of both legs for a few days......


----------



## CheerBear12

Oh that's bad I don't want an epidural  morphine pump I hope!


----------



## Andrew k

I had a morphine pump when I had the colostomy done. Epidural works well for some and no problems.


----------

